# Do you think skin color affects the ability to get a ride?



## 0ddity (Apr 17, 2011)

I was hitching last year and there were long stretches of time when I just could not, for the life of me get a ride. I thought to myself, maybe it's what I'm wearing? Maybe I'm too hairy? Maybe I'm just in a really shitty spot? Then I thought to myself...maybe it's the color of my skin?
-
Any folk out there think the color of your skin may affect your ability to get a ride? Problems with racism with rides? 
-
How do you deal it on the road?


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 17, 2011)

It's probably just because you're a big guy since your skin does not look too dark. People tend to be scared of guys who look like they could beat someone up. I haven't seen you in the sun, though, so I don't know. But yeah, hitching is way easier if you're white. I hitched from Tampa to New Orleans with an Ethiopian guy who had really dark skin. When I was on the CB trying to get a ride with truckers there were people making "jokes" about lynching. Luckily we got a ride with these two black guys in Georgia and they took us almost the whole way. There are a lot of violent racist people, especially in the bible belt, so be careful out there! If I were you I would chat with your drivers for a minute before getting in just to make sure they're ok. Just use your intuition.


----------



## 0ddity (Apr 17, 2011)

venusinpisces said:


> There are a lot of violent racist people, especially in the bible belt, so be careful out there! If I were you I would chat with your drivers for a minute before getting in just to make sure they're ok. Just use your intuition.


-
Thank you very much. I will most definitely keep that in mind. Thankfully last year, I didn't have any problems with rides. Must of been beginners luck.


----------



## Gudj (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes skin color effects the probability of you getting picked up. In every part of the country in every town. So does size, gender presentation, filth-factor, facial hair, clothing, time of day, where you're standing, and everything else. 

To get an idea of how to not freak-out drivers, watch primetime tv for one night, and take note of how people of color, poor, dirty, androgenous people are still protrayed as scary villains. It's fucking stupid and surprises me every time I get somewhere where the tv is on. And 90% of the people who drive by you are mostly educated by tv. (Not to sound like a liberal talking about how mainstream media is the source of all that sucks... I'm just sayin.)


----------



## GutterGrayse (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely. Which pretty well blows for anyone, depending where you're at.


----------



## 0ddity (Apr 17, 2011)

Gudj said:


> And 90% of the people who drive by you are mostly educated by tv. (Not to sound like a liberal talking about how mainstream media is the source of all that sucks... I'm just sayin.)


-
I would say mainstream media is definitely one of the sources of all that sucks. But yeah, I get what you're saying.
-
It's amazing how many of us do actually get around this way. Seems to me much more difficult than it would of been say like, in the 60's or 70's. Or I guess anytime pre-9-11 really.


----------



## outskirts (Apr 18, 2011)

If someone didn't stop for you on account of your skin color... well you didn't want a ride from them to begin with.
Racist drivers are some of the worst rides in my opinion. I'd much rather tolerate the mindless chatter of a talkative
holy roller driver than the bile spewed by a talkative racist driver. If I ever come across a driver that is rabidly both,
I'd be like "pull over and let me out, I'm about to get sick!" lol


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 18, 2011)

outskirts said:


> I'd much rather tolerate the mindless chatter of a talkative
> holy roller driver than the bile spewed by a talkative racist driver. If I ever come across a driver that is rabidly both,
> I'd be like "pull over and let me out, I'm about to get sick!" lol


Unfortunately, racism and religious insanity have existed simultaneously in several drivers who picked me up. And no, it is not an attractive combination of qualities. lol Jesus freaks usually come in one of two varieties: generous and self-sacrificing or gun maniac with barely suppressed rage issues. I have no problem whatsoever with the first. The second, keep your pepper spray handy.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 18, 2011)

it does in the south more promenantly, traveling with a buddy of mine through alabama was hell. but theres no justifyable reason to go to that state period.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Apr 18, 2011)

I definitely feel that race plays a role in getting rides. I usually dress a bit cleaner for hitch hiking to get more rides, but I've been in some uncomfortable spots for sure with racist drivers taking me somewhere. I'd be scared as fuck to hitch through the south and especially the bible belt. I'll stick to the coasts with hitching probably.


----------



## Heron (Apr 19, 2011)

skin color affects everything. im sure it depends a lot on what area you're in but america overall is full of racists, even ones that may not realize it or admit it. just the way society fucked it up for the most part.


----------

